# Letters on pen



## Neededwill (Feb 23, 2013)

So I am a beginner and I would like to make a pen with a letter on it. Almost like an inlay or engraving. So I wanted to have a letter g and thought about drilling the shape and filling with colored glue then turning. Or trying to cut afterwards then fill. So why not ask if anyone knows how to do it.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 23, 2013)

Randall, the best thing to do is experiment with what you have.

Am not sure how drilling would work, but some folks around here have done some terrific work with scrollsaws. Also, if you know anybody with a laser engraver, that opens some options to you as well.


----------



## Neededwill (Feb 23, 2013)

I will probably try my hand with a dremmil. Just wanted to see what all the experts had to say.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 23, 2013)

Depending on the desired outcome, I take two slightly different approaches.  If I want just an engraving, then I turn, finish, and assemble the pen as usual.  Then, I engrave the letter, name, logo, photo, etc. into the pen.  Virtually any color fill can be added and the finished product will have the desired text permanently laser engraved into the the pen.

If I want an inlay (i.e. final product with a smooth surface), then I rough turn the barrel to approximately 1/8" oversize.  Next, I will engrave the text, image, logo, etc.  Then I will fill that engraving with a contrasting material such as embossing powder, inlace, crushed stone, colored epoxy, another wood, etc.  I return to the lathe and turn the barrel to final dimension, sand, apply the finish, and assemble the pen. This will result in a smooth surface with the image in a contrasting material.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is an idea. I wanted to "brand" my wooden pens with lower case initials. I took a nail with a large head and long stem and filed my initials into the top. Needs to be in reverse, I found out the non-thinking ahead way, and you can then heat it with a small butane gizmo and burn the initials into the wood where ever you want.


----------



## Pjohnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> Here is an idea. I wanted to "brand" my wooden pens with lower case initials. I took a nail with a large head and long stem and filed my initials into the top. Needs to be in reverse, I found out the non-thinking ahead way, and you can then heat it with a small butane gizmo and burn the initials into the wood where ever you want.



This sounds interesting. Do you have a pic of the results that you can share, please?


----------

